# Belly with AMNPS and ECB kind of.



## Rings Я Us (Feb 3, 2018)

Modifications gave me a bunch of space to put a couple racks of belly bacon in the hybrid bullets I combined.

The Masterbuilt for a low heat source . It's been keeping the top ECB (El Cheapo Brinkmann) in the 60-70° range on its lowest setting.
A foiled rack above the heat elements for the AMNPS it sit on.  Then a foot above the AMNPS is the 2 racks of bacon.
Running Apple pellets it came loaded with.
Should run this 10 to 12 hours .
ECB is an El Cheapo Brinkmann.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 3, 2018)

AMNPS has been running an hour. First time ever using one.  So far so good. Smoke out the top damper is good.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 3, 2018)

I just finished using my AMNPS for the first time last weekend. I did a belly following Bear’s Extra Smokey Bacon step by step. The bacon turned out great and the AMNPS performed as promised. 12 hours of thin blue smoke. 
Looks like you are in for some good eats!


----------



## motocrash (Feb 3, 2018)

So _that's_ what they call Yankee ingenuity..Cool!:D
Nice smoke production.What brand/species pellets are you using?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 3, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> I just finished using my AMNPS for the first time last weekend. I did a belly following Bear’s Extra Smokey Bacon step by step. The bacon turned out great and the AMNPS performed as promised. 12 hours of thin blue smoke.
> Looks like you are in for some good eats!





motocrash said:


> So _that's_ what they call Yankee ingenuity..Cool!:D
> Nice smoke production.What brand/species pellets are you using?


Thanks. It's called "cheap skate ,duct tape, double barrel apartment size bullet".
Those are what came with the AMNPS .. I'm assuming Todd's Applewood pellets. 
I ordered it with Applewood. 
I put pepper on the bacon after using a cure recipe from a thread that SmokinAl did with his Berkshire Bellies.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks like a good start Rings. I'll give you a point when it's complete. I want to see a shot of the finished product.

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 5, 2018)

Going to slice tonight.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks good Rings. Nice color

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## motocrash (Feb 5, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 5, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good Rings. Nice color
> 
> Point for sure
> 
> Chris


Hey thanks.. was a first for all this.. 
The stacked smokers kept temps right in 70-90 ° range for the cold smoking part. Was no trouble with the AMNPS either.  Pretty much set it and forget it. Was happy.


----------



## Ed Crain (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks good rings you’ll be hooked


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 5, 2018)

It turned out good.. a bit of garlic and onion in the smoke and pepper flavor. Not used to a flavor like that with bacon. It's good stuff though.  Well rounded.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 5, 2018)

Man that is some great looking bacon.  I use the trays and tubes for all my cured meats.  Can't beat the flavor.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 5, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Man that is some great looking bacon.  I use the trays and tubes for all my cured meats.  Can't beat the flavor.


Thanks Mr C.F. 
I'm glad I did the belly. Was fun and now I get to share with family. Only gets better.
:)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 5, 2018)

Those are some nice bellies you started out with Johnny.  The finished bacon looks great.  Nice job.
POINT
Gary


----------



## motocrash (Feb 5, 2018)

Mmm


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 5, 2018)

Lol silly ass motocrash.. 

Thanks.. 
Gary H.  
Appreciate it.. it's the beginning of a makin bacon career .. :p


GaryHibbert said:


> Those are some nice bellies you started out with Johnny.  The finished bacon looks great.  Nice job.
> POINT
> Gary





motocrash said:


> Mmm
> View attachment 352925


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 5, 2018)

It's another smokinAl guided try out. Worked just fine..


----------



## motocrash (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 6, 2018)

Long slices.. looks good in the pan.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 6, 2018)

And the plate.. 
Was good stuff.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 6, 2018)

Lol


----------

